# Recomended fungicide for use with PGR



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey all,

Making plans for next spring already, and am studying up on PGRs. According to Ryan Demay, you cant use a DMI fungicide (Due to its tendency to reduce growth) with a PGR. All I ever use is azoxystrobin and propiconazole. So I'm curious what some other high quality fungicide options might be to use vice the PGR?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That guy Ryan does know what he is talking about. Bill Kreuser has research on this topic and the combined effect of pgr + dmi.

There is a long list of fungicides, so the answer depends on what are the fungus you need to control and budget.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

I'll be spraying phosphites and mefenoxam preventatively, in hopes I can avoid a pythium outbreak like I had this year (killed 70% of my TTTF. So Ill just be looking for control of dollar spot, brown patch, and red thread. Ideally, two products that I can rotate, that are not DMIs. If anyone has a recommendation to look into I'd appreciate it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Velista, Xzemplar, 3336,

Also, check the fungicide guide for cool season lawns


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

schmendog said:


> I'll be spraying phosphites and mefenoxam preventatively, in hopes I can avoid a pythium outbreak like I had this year (killed 70% of my TTTF. So Ill just be looking for control of dollar spot, brown patch, and red thread. Ideally, two products that I can rotate, that are not DMIs. If anyone has a recommendation to look into I'd appreciate it.


Be careful with mefenoxam over and over again, it can fail on you quickly if your only rotational partner is phosphite. I would do no more than 2 mefenoxam sprays of that's your pythium fungicide, and I'd save one app in case you have a blowout like you did this year.


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

@CarolinaCuttin 
thanks for the tip. Azoxystrobin is labeled to prevent Pythium, so I assumed that by rotating the mefenoxam and azoxystrobin, every 14 days I would be ok. By my math, and knowing the local weather historical data, and also favorable conditions for Pythium, I think I would have to rotate the azoxystrobin and mefenoxam as seen below (Im not including the third product I am currently trying to determine, but it would have no pythium control so I am leaving out, also not including phosphite apps below:

June 01 : Azoxystrobin
June 15: Mefenoxam
July 01: Azoxystrobin
July 15: Mefenoxam
August 01:Azoxystrobin
August 15: Mefenoxam

How does this plan look? If Im going to get pythium again, its going to happen in July or August.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@schmendog I would nix the June 15th mefenoxam, you are really only supposed to spray it twice per season if it is being put out alone, and there won't be enough pressure on June 15th to need it, phosphites and Azoxystrobin will be enough to cover you until July 15th.

I would do azoxy June 1, July 1, August 1 with Phosphites every 2 weeks starting in late May/early June and then two mefenoxam apps July 15 and August 15.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

schmendog said:


> I'll be spraying phosphites and mefenoxam preventatively, in hopes I can avoid a pythium outbreak like I had this year (killed 70% of my TTTF. So Ill just be looking for control of dollar spot, brown patch, and red thread. Ideally, two products that I can rotate, that are not DMIs. If anyone has a recommendation to look into I'd appreciate it.


For my knowledge how did you determine that it was pythium?


----------



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

@CarolinaCuttin That sounds like a good plan, ill go with that because you're right, no pressure in June typically.

@lawn whisperer, sample was sent to VT.


----------

